# Word Studies for Dummies



## blhowes (Aug 2, 2007)

What resources (other than posting questions on the PB) would you recommend for a layman (me, for example) to use when they're doing word studies? Without knowing Greek or Hebrew, what's the best way to determine the proper meaning of a word in a given passage?

I know you can only go so far with word studies and that context is very important in determining meaning. But the question came to mind as I was reading through Psalm 107 this morning and I noticed in the margin note a different rendering of some of the english words. In verse 1, for example, the Hebrew is translated lovingkindness, steadfast love, and mercy in different translations.

Psalm 107:1 (ASV) O give thanks unto Jehovah; For he is good; For his *lovingkindness* endureth for ever. 
Psalm 107:1 (ESV) Oh give thanks to the LORD, for he is good, for his *steadfast love* endures forever!
Psalm 107:1 (KJV) O give thanks unto the LORD, for he is good: for his *mercy* endureth forever.​
To me, in english, "lovingkindess" and "steadfast love" seem to portray a different attribute of God than does the word "mercy", though of course God's mercy demonstrates God's love. When I look at Strong's, it says:

From H2616; kindness; by implication (towards God) piety; rarely (by opprobrium) reproof, or (subjectively) beauty: - favour, good deed (-liness, -ness), kindly, (loving-) kindness, merciful (kindness), mercy, pity, reproach, wicked thing.

Words like mercy and pity seem very different from lovingkindness. Without knowing the Greek and Hebrew, is there any way to tell which is the best word (if there is one) to use? In this example, is the Hebrew word best translated as one of the meanings, or is the Hebrew word intended to convey all or more than one of the meanings?


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 2, 2007)

Although I encourage you to learn Hebrew (it's fun, I think!), there are other resources. I assume you know about Strong's Concordance. It has an abbreviated dictionary.

Also, e-sword, which is free, has an exanded version of Strong's. I looked up the verse you referenced and clicked on the Strong's number to get this:

H2617
חסד
chêsêd
kheh'-sed
From H2616; kindness; by implication (towards God) piety; rarely (by opprobrium) reproof, or (subjectively) beauty: - favour, good deed (-liness, -ness), kindly, (loving-) kindness, merciful (kindness), mercy, pity, reproach, wicked thing.


It's a start. After that it would be good to go to a good bible dictionary.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 2, 2007)

Bob -- This has been a very helpful for me, I mean, a friend of mine... (and it's a little-known fact that John Owen relied extensively on this as well).


----------



## blhowes (Aug 2, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Although I encourage you to learn Hebrew (it's fun, I think!),


Self taught? Seminary trained?



victorbravo said:


> there are other resources. I assume you know about Strong's Concordance. It has an abbreviated dictionary.
> 
> Also, e-sword, which is free, has an exanded version of Strong's. I looked up the verse you referenced and clicked on the Strong's number to get this:
> 
> ...


I use E-sword too. That's where I got the Strong's info from.

When I read those definitions, I ask myself, "What next?" You have a Hebrew word that is, or can be, translated as each of the different words. I'd guess that I can't randomly choose any of those words and it be the correct translation. For example, I would think I'd be wrong if I started with:

Psa 107:1 O give thanks unto the LORD, for he is good: for his mercy endureth forever. 

and replaced mercy with reproach:

Psa 107:1 O give thanks unto the LORD, for he is good: for his reproach endureth forever. 

The Hebrew word can apparently be translated any of the words. Are there ways (short of learning Hebrew) that a layman can rule out definitions that would be incorrect? Would one of the Bible dictionaries that you mentioned be helpful in that regard?


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 2, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Self taught? Seminary trained?



Self-taught.I've used Laird Harris's "Introductory Hebrew Grammer" but wouldn't recommend it. There are other things out there that are superior, I'm told. But I also picked up an old Gesenius grammar and made my own flash cards. I'm having a lot of fun learning.

I also found a set of mp3s on the internet by a guy reading the Hebrew bible aloud. I follow along with the text. I've actually come to the point where I can sort of understand what he is saying without the text.

I have to admit that I knew a bit of Arabic, a lot of French, some Greek, and some Italian before all this, so I'm used to studying languages. But my mind is older too and sort of fossilized. It takes work.

Edit: I forgot to add that if you at least learn the Hebrew alphabet you can use the Strong's number to find the word and then look it up in a real lexicon, like the Brown-Driver-Briggs or similar. That gives a lot more information.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 2, 2007)

blhowes said:


> The Hebrew word can apparently be translated any of the words. Are there ways (short of learning Hebrew) that a layman can rule out definitions that would be incorrect? Would one of the Bible dictionaries that you mentioned be helpful in that regard?



I can't recommend a dictionary because I've never used one. I have several lexicons, including the BDB. 

The reason I like studying Hebrew is that it forces you to think differently. Hebrew writers (and Arabs for that matter) depend upon context much more than we are used to. So you really do have to choose the definition somewhat intuitively. You can only do that by gaining experience with how words are used in various contexts.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 2, 2007)

Bob,

You may want to check out Mounce's Complete Expository Dictionary. It is geared at the layman, who does not have knowledge of the original languages. I helped work on it (drafting 30 or so of the Greek entries).

But I don't get any royalties, so feel free to ignore this advice!


----------



## blhowes (Aug 2, 2007)

For those of you who know Hebrew, let's say you were given the task of translating Psalm 107:1. As you can see, the same word is translated differently within the same version, and different words are used in different versions.

KJV
Psa 107:1 O give thanks unto the LORD, for he is good: for his *mercy* endureth forever. 
Psa 107:8 Oh that men would praise the LORD for his *goodness*, and for his wonderful works to the children of men! 
Psa 107:15 Oh that men would praise the LORD for his *goodness*, and for his wonderful works to the children of men! 
Psa 107:21 Oh that men would praise the LORD for his *goodness*, and for his wonderful works to the children of men! 
Psa 107:31 Oh that men would praise the LORD for his *goodness*, and for his wonderful works to the children of men! 
Psa 107:43 Whoso is wise, and will observe these things, even they shall understand the *lovingkindness* of the LORD. 

ESV
Psa 107:1 Oh give thanks to the LORD, for he is good, for his *steadfast love* endures forever! 
Psa 107:15 Let them thank the LORD for his *steadfast love*, for his wondrous works to the children of men!
Psa 107:21 Let them thank the LORD for his *steadfast love*, for his wondrous works to the children of men! 
Psa 107:31 Let them thank the LORD for his *steadfast love*, for his wondrous works to the children of men!
Psa 107:43 Whoever is wise, let him attend to these things; let them consider the *steadfast love* of the LORD.​
If you were translating from this:

Psa 107:1 הדו ליהוה כי־טוב כי לעולם חסדו׃
Psa 107:15 יודו ליהוה חסדו ונפלאותיו לבני אדם׃
Psa 107:21 יודו ליהוה חסדו ונפלאותיו לבני אדם׃
Psa 107:31 יודו ליהוה חסדו ונפלאותיו לבני אדם׃
Psa 107:43 מי־חכם וישׁמר־אלה ויתבוננו חסדי יהוה׃

Is there some compelling reason why you wouldn't use the same word in each verse within a translation? Or would there be a good reason why you'd use steadfast love instead of goodness?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blhowes (Aug 2, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Bob -- This has been a very helpful for me, I mean, a friend of mine... (and it's a little-known fact that John Owen relied extensively on this as well).


Well, if its good enough for John Owen and you...umm...I mean and your friend, well its worth checking out. 
Thanks,


----------



## blhowes (Aug 2, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Bob,
> 
> You may want to check out Mounce's Complete Expository Dictionary. It is geared at the layman, who does not have knowledge of the original languages. I helped work on it (drafting 30 or so of the Greek entries).
> 
> But I don't get any royalties, so feel free to ignore this advice!


Thanks, Fred. Sounds like it'd be perfect for me. Other than knowing how to spell Hebru, I really don't have any knowledge of the original languages. 

BTW, that's pretty cool that you helped out with the book.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 2, 2007)

Bob,

My guess is that this is translation philosophy. In brief, it is why the King James is such a more literary and beautiful translation, and why it is not as technically accurate as others (NASB, ESV) - not taking into account textual issues. (OK, now the KJV folks can throw stones at me)




blhowes said:


> For those of you who know Hebrew, let's say you were given the task of translating Psalm 107:1. As you can see, the same word is translated differently within the same version, and different words are used in different versions.
> KJV
> Psa 107:1 O give thanks unto the LORD, for he is good: for his *mercy* endureth forever.
> Psa 107:8 Oh that men would praise the LORD for his *goodness*, and for his wonderful works to the children of men!
> ...


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 2, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Bob,
> 
> My guess is that this is translation philosophy. In brief, it is why the King James is such a more literary and beautiful translation, and why it is not as technically accurate as others (NASB, ESV) - not taking into account textual issues. (OK, now the KJV folks can throw stones at me)



I think that is right. By the way, here is a website with a different translation, using "mercy", side by side with the Hebrew.

http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt26a7.htm

I think the key point is to try to figure out what the term "mercy", "lovingkindness", etc., meant to the Hebrew mind. It sounds like the dictionary Fred mentioned would help with that.


----------



## mbj0680 (Aug 21, 2007)

> What resources (other than posting questions on the PB) would you recommend for a layman (me, for example) to use when they're doing word studies? Without knowing Greek or Hebrew, what's the best way to determine the proper meaning of a word in a given passage?



A good site with lots of free study tools is www.studylight.org I have been using that for several years and really like it.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 21, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Bob,
> 
> My guess is that this is translation philosophy. In brief, it is why the King James is such a more literary and beautiful translation, and why it is not as technically accurate as others (NASB, ESV) - not taking into account textual issues. (OK, now the KJV folks can throw stones at me)
> 
> ...



My guess, which may or may not be correct, is that translators like to avoid redundancy. Many Hebrew idioms use words over again for emphasis and poetic nature. In English it doesn't always sound so poetic, so they substitute words that have similar meanings.


----------

